# I met Amysflock at the Puyallup fair



## allenacres (Sep 20, 2008)

we finally hooked up at the NWHCA meeting after the show. I wasnt exactly sure what Amy looked like, but then I overheard her introducing herself to some other members so I knew I found her. 

And what a great show it was. The first heifer out of my alpha cow won Grand Champion female.






This beautiful cow from Run A muck ranch won Grand Champion Cow/calf pair





These are most of the cattle from Hemlock Highlands.





This is a little bull calf named Vulcan, he is owned by Boise Creek Farm in Enumclaw






Tom Newton of Bitterroot farm in McCleary showing a heifer, in the background you can see Amy (amysflock) and her hubby Paul.





Toms herd sire Ulysses





And another nice bull owned by Hemlock Highlands, but I forgot the bulls name




making some adjustments. I believe this bull beat Toms bull but I lost track. So many classes.






And Run a Mucks herd sire (I think) RAM Cavin. There was nobody in his class.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations on the Grand Champion female! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's been rather quite here today-now I know why-you guys were busy at the fair!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 20, 2008)

those are some goodlooking highland cows an bulls.i for 1 dont miss showing cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, showing them isn't bad; it's the waiting around to show and then to release time so you can go home that's the killer.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 21, 2008)

kitty i loved showing calves.i broke my 1st show heifer when i was 7.an she was about 7 months old.my dad said if i wanted to show bad enough i had to break my own calves to lead.over 11yrs i think i broke 6 calves to lead.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 21, 2008)

I broke more than I care to remember and did everything but, clip and show. The boss had three kids who all showed-usually 3 head each-for years. 

The surprise was the year I was handed the lead to a cow that had just reared on her hind legs minutes before. The kid showing her (another neighbor) had forgotten something. He also forgot to get her used to the show halter and when the chain came up on her chin she reared! Took 3 grown men to bring her back under control.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 21, 2008)

i had a reg holstein heifer that loved to mule kick anything that was behind her.an she would also take my head off if i wasnt watching her when i bent over in front of her.every show she went to we would motion for the judge to walk behind her out of kicking range.because she would try to kick any an everybody.an i could not break her from kicking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 21, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i had a reg holstein heifer that loved to mule kick anything that was behind her.an she would also take my head off if i wasnt watching her when i bent over in front of her.every show she went to we would motion for the judge to walk behind her out of kicking range.because she would try to kick any an everybody.an i could not break her from kicking.


Nose leader tied to the hind leg! They get themselves.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 22, 2008)

she was so fast at kicking. she would knock you out. fore you got the nose lead tied to her leg.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 22, 2008)

Had one of those. Every two months she would start acting funny and I knew it was coming. I would do the nose leader on her and that would break her for another couple months. Then one time she decided to kick like the devil was after her/with the nose leader in. She ended up landing upside down-all 4 feet pointing straight up. I laughed so hard it hurt!   That cured her!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 22, 2008)

so did landing upside down with all 4 feet in the air break her from kicking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 22, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That cured her!


Yes.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 22, 2008)

good


----------



## amysflock (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, Amy, awesome pics! You obviously had a much better view than I did, LOL.

(Geez, Amysflock, nice hair.) 

We had a fantastic time as well, so overwhelmed to see so many animals in one place and hear all the judging info and having no idea how to see a lot of what the judge was talking about (when we could hear him over the dang bagpiper, sheesh), but LOVED meeting other breeders in our association. The highlight for us was getting to attend our first association meeting after the show...very unexpected and cool! Tge other cool thing was meeting the breeder of CH Tabor Thunder, the bull our two girls are bred to.

Amy, I didn't realize one of your cows' offspring was being shown. Tara, belonging to Bonnie, right?

I have a few photos on my blog, too, although not nearly as great as Amy's: http://amysflock.blogspot.com 

I think I might like to show as well, although have a LOT of work to do before I ever get to that point. I always thought our heifer would be the one to show, but she's such a nightmare to halter that I just don't know...at least our cow is such a food hog...she'll do anything we want if there's food involved!


----------



## allenacres (Sep 30, 2008)

Lets see, the owner of the CH cattle is....trying to think of her name....Robin (Ok I cheated I had to go look it up)

Yes Tara belongs to Bonnie. I think her first two calves are due in April.

Maybe by the time we get a truck and trailer, you will also be ready to show and we can be newbys together! 

I gotta go check out your blog.


----------



## amysflock (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, Amy!

Yes, Robin is behind CH...Paul and I met her after the meeting on the 19th, and will send her photos of our calves once we have them. These will be calves #2 and #3 out of CH Tabor Thunder.

Tyler sent me photos of #1, a bull calf born in July out of Rustler's Rosa, who shares the same sire as our Bridgit. Sounds like he was average size at birth (80 lb range), but is already catching up weight-wise with their calf born in the spring! Yippee!

Thanks again for letting us visit...we're STILL talking about it!


----------

